# Shimano ME7 Shoes???



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone wearing the Shimano ME7? I love my XC90 shoes for when you absolutely need every watt transferred, but they lack walking grip. With a trip to MOAB looming in the near distance I really like the look of the ME7 sole.
Any reviews? Pros/Cons? I am open to suggestions as well, but I prefer a ratchet at the top of the ankle and dislike laces (okay with the cinch laces like the ME7 has) so that should be considered.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

My favorite shoe to date. Not a bad. Word to say about them.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I left these comments for the same question in the All Mountain forum.

I just put cleats on mine. I haven't ridden them yet. I'm coming from Giro Terraduros and have some quick observations.

1. I got them because I'm tired of going on "Mr. Toad's Wild Ride" in Moab on the features with slickrock if I put a foot down. I have yet to test it, but these seem to have a softer material on the sole which should grip well.
2. The sides pushed against my ankle bones. I wore them for a couple of hours around the house and that seemed to solve that issue as they quickly broke in. You could get slightly thicker insoles (I may get better ones anyway) and that would also take care of that issue to some extent.
3. I came from Terraduros, which require a spacer (such as what comes with Eggbeaters) to drop the cleat enough so that there is no rubbing on Shimano pedals. I have Shimano XT Trails, and with these, no spacer is needed. 
4. They fit like Terraduros. Whatever size you wear in those work for these. 
5. The cleats can be slid further back on these, also. They come with red spacers. I put those in place from inside the shoe on the rear and then placed the inner plate as far back as it would go, with the spacer in place. That placed the cleat in a good spot to be close to the positioning you'd get with flats and made it easier to get the same spacing on each shoe.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a pair... by far the best thought out shoe I have tried on. They are... light, have good power transfer, they are flexible enough to be comfortable on massive hike-a-bikes, the traction is wonderful, the lace covers are dope, the reverse ratchet is dope, the gator is dope (thought i wouldn't like it). Can't really say enough positive things about em. Whenever i'm not riding short course xc these shoes are on my feet.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I recently retired a pair of Shimano M200s and picked up the ME7s. Like the replies above, I don't have a bad word to say about them. These are probably the most comfortable MTB shoes I have owned, have great power transfer, and are great for walking. 

Shimano did a good job of making a great shoe (the M200) even better with the ME7.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

My soles have started to delam and peel back around the cleat cutouts after nine months. Not terrible in rough Phoenix terrain. But then I did swap pretty regularly with my 2FO Cliplites. Typically if a shoe lasts a year here I’m pleased.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Had mine for about a month and have been very happy with them. The cinch laces work great in combo with the ratchet. The grip is the best of any bike shoe I've used and they fit comfortably (for me at least). The vented toe box is nice, they might've otherwise been quite warm with the lace cover and built in gaiter.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I started this thread a couple months ago and ended up buying a pair. After 2 months of wear they’re still in great shape and they’re easily the most comfortable shoes I’ve owned to date. I have even contemplated buying a second pair in case Shimano changes the design and these wear out and I can’t get replacements.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Got mine Dec 18th last year died yesterday 10/21, so ten months of desert riding/hike a bike..


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking shoe


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Leethal said:


> Got mine Dec 18th last year died yesterday 10/21, so ten months of desert riding/hike a bike..


Approximate hours/miles? Unless you ride a ton that's a pretty sad lifespan.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Been eyeing these for a while. Between these and the 2FO cliplite. Longevity complaints are concerning. Still on an older pair of Rimes that are holding up pretty well after ~4k rocky mountain miles. However it does seem that most people wearing them love them.

Can anyone comment on sizing? I'm a pretty solid american size 9 mens. Usually wear a 42 Euro. Any insights here?


----------



## zemmo (Dec 17, 2017)

[QUOTE

Can anyone comment on sizing? I'm a pretty solid american size 9 mens. Usually wear a 42 Euro. Any insights here?[/QUOTE]

I'm usually an 8, and have this question as well.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

roaringfork said:


> Been eyeing these for a while. Between these and the 2FO cliplite. Longevity complaints are concerning. Still on an older pair of Rimes that are holding up pretty well after ~4k rocky mountain miles. However it does seem that most people wearing them love them.
> 
> Can anyone comment on sizing? I'm a pretty solid american size 9 mens. Usually wear a 42 Euro. Any insights here?


I'm generally a 10.5 in most shoes, but super occasionally will fit in a 10 in certain shoes. The 44 is spot on in the ME7.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I usually wear a size 9.5 or 10 shoe. The size 44 ME7 is a bit too big for me--so I am using the 44s as a winter shoe when I wear a thick sock. I had to go with a size 43 ME7 to get the fit that I was looking for.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

On top of the comments about stiffness and walking/pushing comfort, they're surprisingly well ventilated. 

I'm amazed at how nice these shoes are. I just had to stop messing with the laces and simply close the flap and tighten the ratchet to figure it out.


----------



## BillyGeschwill (Aug 28, 2017)

I have wide feet, have been using Shimano for awhile with great results. Started to have numb toes, searched and found Lake Cycling. Tried the wide MX241, WOW! After two rides, bought the winter 303’s. Not the cheapest, but well worth the money.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Loving my ME7s as well. Really a great shoe so far. Wear 10.5 and the 44 fits nice.


----------



## SyT (Jul 27, 2005)

Leethal said:


> Got mine Dec 18th last year died yesterday 10/21, so ten months of desert riding/hike a bike..


I got 1 year out of my left one, right shoe still mostly ok.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

These shoes are really nice. I bought these after two sets if mavic crossmax pro shoes failed me. We do alot of hike-a-bike here, and I can't say anything about durability yet, but they feel solid and I love to wear them. Anyways, here's some pros and cons:

Pros:
- great to pedal 
- great to hike (sole is grippy and not too stiff)
- comfortable 
- looks good
- tightening system has a firm grip on your foot 
- is delivered in size 13



Cons:
- The sticker that fits over the cleat hole is a joke. It low-end very quickly and water gets in if you step in the mud. 
- The ratchet handle is pointing forwards so when you bike in narrow trails with alot of vegetation, grass etc, these will catch alot of stuff. I'm worried this will break when it meets the right object and is already protruding because it is packed with grass etc.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

found another con today 😑
The rubber sole is loosening from the composite core. This seems to be a problem with many and shoes. Any tips on really durable and shoes that allows me to hike rocky trails without failing after half a year?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Been digging my XM7's with nothing to complain about yet

XM7 - EXPLORER - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO

****


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

mykle said:


> found another con today 😑
> The rubber sole is loosening from the composite core. This seems to be a problem with many and shoes. Any tips on really durable and shoes that allows me to hike rocky trails without failing after half a year?


I haven't had any problems with them, but they're for biking, with very occasional hiking, not the other way around. Flats and hiking boots may be what you need if you are on terrain that requires a lot of hiking.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

mykle said:


> found another con today
> The rubber sole is loosening from the composite core. This seems to be a problem with many and shoes. Any tips on really durable and shoes that allows me to hike rocky trails without failing after half a year?


510s and flats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SideSwip (Apr 7, 2005)

Has anyone use any 510 SPD shoes and the ME7s?

Trying to decide between a pair of ME7s or 510 Kestral Lace for general trail riding.

Any suggestions? Never ridden clipless before so it's a journey of discovery for me.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

The only info I can give you on this is that I tried on both the Kestral Lace, and the ME7. The ME7s just felt much more ergonomic to me. The Kestrals felt kind of heavy and stiff. I've never ridden Kestrals though, so I can't comment how they actually ride. While holding/trying on both shoes it was a no contest for me... and I'm a five ten fan. I wanted to like the Kestrals more, haha.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have Boa Kestrels and lately have been riding Shimano AM7 and GR7 shoes (both flat pedal shoes). Kestrel Lace may be different. I did not like the Kestrels. The soles are too stiff walking with a lot of heel lift, and they're heavy. A friend with a pair likened them to wearing bricks on your feet. They have memory foam lining so get loose after a while and need to be retightened periodically as I ride The soles are amazing sticky but started shredding in less than a year of use. I decided to exclusively ride flats which is why I went with the Shimano flat pedal shoes. Their Vibram soles are significantly less sticky but are much more durable on pedals pins. The fit, degree of flexibility and comfort work very well for me.


----------



## SideSwip (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks. Think I'll try the ME7s. How does everyone find the sizing? Do you have to size up from your regular shoes?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Many shoes seem to fit little tight compared to what I'd expect given the EU size, but not Shimano or 5-10. I find Shimano shoes, road and mtb, have fit me very well. Those with narrow feet may prefer something else.


----------



## SideSwip (Apr 7, 2005)

Lone Rager said:


> Many shoes seem to fit little tight compared to what I'd expect given the EU size, but not Shimano or 5-10. I find Shimano shoes, road and mtb, have fit me very well. Those with narrow feet may prefer something else.


Thanks


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Quick laces on mine have NO grip - so over past handful of rides, im tight at the buckle and moving all over forward of that - causing some foot pain... 

I suspect i can just get some quick laces at a running shoe store - but never have had great success with these - most rides they loosen by end of ride - now it happens after first couple legit trail pedal strokes

regular laces? quick laces? new shoes? (ha)


----------



## Olaal (Jun 17, 2016)

Great shoe as long as you don't hike too much, they tend to delam when you do that. Good thing is Shimano is great with warranty  
Ended up on Ion Rascals for this season, and they are looking great so far after a summer with tons of riding and hike-a-bikes in rocky terrain.


----------

